# moniteur externe non reconnu...



## guypierre68 (18 Mars 2021)

Bonjour, 
j'ai installé Windows 10 sur un boitier externe USB 3.0 suivant :





						Installation de Windows 10 21H1 dans un boîtier USB 3.0 ou avec un adaptateur...sans Assistant Boot Camp
					

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Installation de Windows 10 21H1 dans un boîtier USB 3.0 ou avec un adaptateur...sans Assistant Boot Camp...




					forums.macg.co
				



sur un macBook pro mid 2012, SSD interne 512 Go, externe 256 Go sur USB, 16 Go mémoire... et Mojave
tout fonctionne parfaitement y compris le son Cirrus après recherches sur le net, l'USB, le firmware, le wifi... 
aucun problème logiciel non plus, photoshop, Flight Simulator X, les imprimantes (y compris une ancienne multifonctions MP620 soit disant non compatible d'après le site Canon !)...
mais impossible d'avoir un signal sur le port mini-display, j'ai tout essayé, MAJ Win 10, drivers HDgraphics 4000 à jour ; sous Mac OS, l'écran fonctionne sans problème, ce n'est ni lui ni le câble VGA ou DVI, ni les adaptateurs. Changement d'écran : idem.
dans le gestionnaire de périphériques, Moniteurs ne présente que Moniteur Plug and Play Générique (je suppose que c'est celui du mac), impossible de charger un autre pilote que celui de Microsoft, et le panneau de configuration Intel ne connait que l'écran intégré.
Aucun défaut signalé dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques.
Quand aux paramètres d'affichage, Détecter plusieurs affichages ne détecte rien.
J'ai cherché partout y compris sur les forums en anglais.
C'est ballot car un écran externe, ce n'est pas du luxe sur un MBP 13"...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une piste ?

Bien cordialement

GuyPierre


----------

